# The 4th



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope y'all have a safe and happy Independence Day. 
We traditionally have a small cook- out with family but looks like is gonna rain all day here. We usually just cook hamburgers and hot dogs on the grill. What are your traditions for July4th?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks! We don't have a tradition, with my last job I wasn't always off. This year we're going to my uncle's place for a cook-out & some family visitin'.

I also wish a "HAPPY and safe 4'th" to all.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Beer, food, beer, beer, food and more beer.

Wifes in the VFW Ladies so she'll be tossing candy, they won't let her carry a flag anymore since her third open heart and the last time a good gust about blew her and the flag away. Starts at the American Legion so I'll have a parking place while eating the free piggy available to members of the VFW and AL in good standing.

Then another one at the VFW later then another at an old friends house, then if we make it always have a standing invite at another close friends to watch fireworks from the comfort of their pool.

Wife comes out of the gate like a flash but after three beers she's done for the day so I always have a DD after a few hours, I'm in it for the long haul, I'm done when the coolers empty, might take 12-14 hours but the cooler will be empty.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Headed for my brothers for a big celebration and fireworks. He's fixin' a huge batch Frogmore. Wife is taking her awesome Tortilla Dip: cream cheese, refried beans, salsa, grated cheese and other stuff thrown in, I could make a meal off that alone.


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

Family, friends, Boston butt and fireworks (if the rain will stop).


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Not doing anything but watching it rain, never would be able to get anything grilled between the the downpours. Most of the family is out of town anyway. Think I will put a Fontana lake walleye filet in the oven and some fresh fried squash and watch an Astaire and Rogers film later on.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> Headed for my brothers for a big celebration and fireworks. He's fixin' a huge batch Frogmore. Wife is taking her awesome Tortilla Dip: cream cheese, refried beans, salsa, grated cheese and other stuff thrown in, I could make a meal off that alone.


 What's frogmore?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> What's frogmore?


Yep that is what I am wondering


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

cut wheat just before dark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No holiday fun for you today.....me neither.....but a fella has to take advantage of the conditions when he gets them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Frogmore has me wondering too


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> What's frogmore?


Stew....I am assuming...http://whatscookingamerica.net/Soup/frogmorestew.htm

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> Stew....I am assuming...http://whatscookingamerica.net/Soup/frogmorestew.htm
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's it. It's not really a stew, my brother boils it all separately. Then you just pick and choose what you want.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

That frogmore sounds mighty good....not what I thought it might be by the name. I was scared it might have something to do with frogs but I thought surely not.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

endrow said:


> cut wheat just before dark


 Your making me jealous now, first the alfalfa then the wheat....what I would give to have been able to cut my wheat today....been ready since mid June and between the weather and that damn combine I don't know what's going to happen. It looks like you got a good crop there...doesn't look lodged. After all this rain and wind I have got since Monday the rest of my wheat is falling over...hate to think what the grain quality is going to be and the straw is starting to turn a grayish color. Hope the rest of your harvest goes well.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

My 4th of July.

I raked 55 acres of hay at 6 AM.Then drove 31 miles to bale 24 acres.Went home for dinner then went back to move baler 31 miles.Then I took a nap.

Karen says we don't do anything for fun.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> That frogmore sounds mighty good....not what I thought it might be by the name. I was scared it might have something to do with frogs but I thought surely not.


Well the first time I heard about it I thought the same thing.

On the frogs. My late Dad and I used to go Frog gigging and man those deep fired frog legs sure are good. I grew up around an 1 1/2 acre pond that had lots of fish and frogs.


----------

